# Tighly Focused Spotlight Needed



## rfii (Nov 22, 2006)

So I really want a spotlight that will be ridiculously bright but also very focused. I have a very limited understanding of these sorts of things, but clearly you guys know all about everything it seems!

Let me explain how Im gonna use this:
Im a student at stanford. Tons of students pass our house on the way to other fraternity's parties and we like to heckle them in good fun. Its pretty hilarious since these drunk people have no idea how to react. Last year a senior had a spotlight and it was great for this heckling, but he graduated and took the light with him. We sit on a couch just outside our house which has an outlet fairly close by. We have a lawn between our house and the street so the distance between us and the heckling-victims is about 80-100 feet. 
I want a light that does not have much spillage (if that is the correct term); I DO NOT want a flood light. I want a fairly tightly focused beam that will illuminate about a circle with a 5-7 foot diameter a 80-100ft distance. I also need it to be able to turn off and on fairly quickly (I read at another site that HIDs take 15 second to turn on so if thats true then they wont work). Portability is not too big of an issue since we are sitting on a couch. We hardly ever will run this continuously. It will more be like a 5-30 second shining on someone. Its very important that its really bright because when they look at us they should be blinded and they should really feel spotlighted (for lack of a better and less pun-tastic term).

Now I want to spend about 75 dollars max. 
I was looking at this Husky 20 million spotlight at Home Depot for just $30.
http://www.homedepot.com/prel80HDUS/EN_US/diy_main/pg_diy.jsp?CNTTYPE=PROD_META&MID=9876&com.broadvision.session.new=Yes&CNTKEY=misc%2fsearchResults.jsp
but it doesnt even say candle so I thought it might be a scam. I saw a post on here from a guy named raptor about this but he never responded.
I was also reading about the thor 15 mil candle one. Is that the same exact thing as the cyclops 15 mil and the vector 15 mil? I followed the ebay links on some other threads but none of them worked.

Anyway, please give me some recommendations. I would really really appreciate it. They certainly do not need to be limited to the above two items, but I would appreciate what you guys think of those products in relation to the critieria I put forth.

THANKS!


----------



## InfidelCastro (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Tight Spotlight Needed*

You never heard of Kmart or Walmart or Target or Lowes or oh gee you mentioned Home Depot dude? You can get a 1MCP spotlight for like ten bucks. Or cruise the dollar stores and maybe find one for $2.97 or something.


If you want one of those big spotlights it'll be a little bit more money and alot bigger and heavier. I think a 500,000-1mcp spotlight (same thing basically) will be the most bang for the buck 

If you really want a 15mcp Thor you should be able to pick one up for around $45 shipped if you shop around.


----------



## rfii (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Tight Spotlight Needed*

i just think the 1 million will be too weak. i want utterly ridiculous!


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Tight Spotlight Needed*

Just have to find one at areas like Kmart, Wal-Mart, Home Depot or similer and look for one that uses a 130 watt bulb. That will probably be the brightest you will find. Most use just 55 watt bulbs.


----------



## blahblahblah (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Tight Spotlight Needed*

I have a Costco HID that I an part with for $75 (I live near SFO). It's used. My dad told me the light for the AC charger didn't go on or something like that (probably working but not guaranteed). It's been sitting around and collecting a lot of dust. It will take some seconds to get to full brightness, but it's also decently bright from a couple seconds.


----------



## rfii (Nov 22, 2006)

thank you for the offer, but i need it to activate very suddenly.

Ive read that the Husky is the same as the 20mil single bulb Vector. Do you guys think the Vector or the 15 MCP Cyclops has the more focused spot (better throw?).


----------



## windstrings (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like your wanting a short arc light... no spillage, corona or anything.. just light in one spot... but I don't know of any you can touch with that budget.


----------



## kinseykaylor (Nov 22, 2006)

Three best lights for your situation.
Blitz, Blitz and Blitz!


----------



## rfii (Nov 23, 2006)

what is a blitz?

A little spillage is not a big deal at all. I just dont want a flood light.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 23, 2006)

rfii said:


> what is a blitz?
> 
> A little spillage is not a big deal at all. I just dont want a flood light.



The ones I found seem pretty low powered Compared to what we've been talking about...


----------



## Sway (Nov 23, 2006)

Wind,

*kinseykaylor* is referring to the LightForce Blitz handheld spotlight it has a 240mm reflector, other models are available with smaller reflectors the Striker 170mm and Lance 140mm, pretty much it when it comes to long throw halogen spots.


Later
Kelly


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 23, 2006)

*rfii*,

As mentioned on one of the other posts, one of the low cost spotlights that are sold under various names at various stores will be more than adequate for your intended use. Basically just about anything with an H3 55W bulb will be more than adequate (probably overkill) for the distance you mention. The brightness level should be equivilant to one of the spotlights that you see on the side of the Stanford DPS cars. Most of these are now available with a rechargeable battery that provide about 20 minutes of run time; some may be connected to a 12V source like a automotive lighter plug for longer run times.

I would, however suggest exercising care in whom you decide to heckle as there may not be predictive behavior from your intended victims, and you may end up getting a visit from a member of Laura Wilson's staff if someone decides that you're being a nuisance.

Don't even worry about the advertised 'candlepower' rating on the package, that can often be less than accurate. You should be able to find these lights, even in rechargeable forms at various stores starting at about $10. Radio Shack has one of those Black Friday promos going for a hand held version for something like $7, though you'll be able to find them anywhere, anytime, for the $10+ price.


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 23, 2006)

I would suggest modding a 3.5mcp (Or 6.5?) thor with an OSRAM HLX 64625 bulb 3600 lumens, probably the brightest hotwire you can get out of a 12v supply.

I modded one and it absolutely rocks!

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## rfii (Nov 23, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> *rfii*,
> 
> As mentioned on one of the other posts, one of the low cost spotlights that are sold under various names at various stores will be more than adequate for your intended use. Basically just about anything with an H3 55W bulb will be more than adequate (probably overkill) for the distance you mention. The brightness level should be equivilant to one of the spotlights that you see on the side of the Stanford DPS cars. Most of these are now available with a rechargeable battery that provide about 20 minutes of run time; some may be connected to a 12V source like a automotive lighter plug for longer run times.
> 
> ...




Do you still go to Stanford or work there? We're pretty careful about who we heckle and none of our actions are things we would get in trouble for. Very rarely someone will get a little upset and confront us, but then they realize theyre really getting upset over nothing and they cool down.

BTW, what is a DPS car? Campus security you mean?


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 24, 2006)

DPS or SUDPS - Stanford University Department of Public Safety
They operate under a Memorandum of Understanding with the Santa Clara County Sheriff's Office as the law enforcement authority on the campus. i.e. the police department on campus.

http://police.stanford.edu/index2.html



rfii said:


> BTW, what is a DPS car? Campus security you mean?


----------



## greenlight (Nov 24, 2006)

I'd like one, too, for Halloween night, to light up the hooligans that come out after the trick-or-treaters go home.


----------



## rfii (Nov 25, 2006)

Brighteyez, Do you live on campus? We're in Jerry.


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 29, 2006)

Ah, a view of the "lake". Gee, really wonder why people would be roaming around there unless they live near there. Especially during Winter Break.
But given that this is what the DPS calls Hell Week (week before the Big Game,) I guess anything goes.

Sorry, I do not currently have any association with Stanford. I do not currently, go to school there, work there, or live there. But I do have some past familiarity with the campus. (and No, I don't have any association with Cal either  )



rfii said:


> Brighteyez, Do you live on campus? We're in Jerry.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Dec 2, 2006)

How about the Ledbeam flashlight? 3 for $54...free shipping..uses 3 C-cell batteries...has a tight spot to 250 feet...will be awesome at 100 feet...and you and two buddies can operate them at once!I have several that I give away as presents...it's the most powerful LED light I have. www.Ledbeam.com Heck...buy 12!


----------

